# Anyone interested in meetups in South Bay Area (CA)?



## harry23 (Oct 3, 2006)

I am looking for encouragement buddies. I feel like I have many avenues to explore for helping myself now, but I lack motivation and still have much fear. I think a group of 2-? people would help. Everyone needs a cheerleader, right? I certainly do. And I'm much better at being other people's cheerleaders than my own. 
I would like to do a specific, or several specific, programs - you know, have a plan to follow. I realize that not all things work for all people and that would be another great thing about meeting others with similar problems and experiences, the ability to give and receive different ideas to help one another. I've read a lot of books and do have a lot of resources that I would certainly be willing to share.
If anyone is interested, let me know and we can come up with a plan together!


----------



## harry23 (Oct 3, 2006)

There seems to be some confusion over exactly where I'm located, although I thought "South Bay" was the local lingo (I'm new here). Anyway, I'm in Santa Cruz Co. on Monterey Bay, not far from San Jose.

Harry


----------



## Jmoney (May 26, 2007)

I think part of the problem is that the South Bay is a cool beach are in LA also by local Cali lingo.


----------

